# new tank



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

what do i need to setup my hexagon tank. its i think 29 gallons. please list everything i will need.

also im lokoing for a veryaggresive fish to put in it that will not out grow the tank. i want to be able to feed him live feeders are impress my friends.

please help everyone.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

you are gonna get alot of responses on this one man...everyone is gonna have their different opinions on what kind of fish to put in there but it is up to you in the end... but you need to ask yourself a few things : 
do you have the patience, time and devotion to put into this newly arranged love affair of mean fish ? it is not as easy as just tossin' in a pissed off piranha and watching it eat, hell...sometimes they wont even eat until you're not there, or sleeping, or wait for two hours staring at the tank....then there is tank changes, fish stress, constant water tests for ph, hardness, ammonia, nitrites, etc....it is like having a little kid....are you prepared for it ? and by the way, 29 is too small... if you have to get aggressive fish, START with a 55 if you can.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

I also see that you and me joined this site around the same time (only one day apart) so you probably know quite a bit by now....and I forgot to say good luck in your quest


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i dont plan to add p's into this tank for a few reasons 1. i have a 55g with three 4inch reds 2. i dont have the money to buy a p 3. there arnt really any ps that can live in a 29 hex any way.

i was thinking an oscar or dempsey, or pacu, or convict, or something else. please leave me some input.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I'd say puffers...they love to go up and down...

either figure-8 or fahaka. good luck.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

puffers are what you want - that or an axolotl or an eel

either way they can eat goldfish


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

29g hex is to small for a puffer, oscar, pacu, jack dempsey, so your best bet is a pair of convicts, they only get upto like 6 to 7 inches.

[/QUOTE]also im lokoing for a veryaggresive fish to put in it that will not out grow the tank. i want to be able to feed him live feeders are impress my friends.


> Wrong reason to be getting a fish, Get somthing youll be happy with regardless of if it eats live food or not.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

tyourkie66 said:


> what do i need to setup my hexagon tank. its i think 29 gallons. please list everything i will need.
> 
> also im lokoing for a veryaggresive fish to put in it that will not out grow the tank. i want to be able to feed him live feeders are impress my friends.
> 
> please help everyone.


your 29 gallon hex tank sucks ass, dude. There isn't a fish around that can live its life in a 29g hex, yet be able to simultaneously shred goldfish apart. I doubt even convicts will kill goldfish right away, unless perhaps the goldfish are really small, or you starve the cons 3 days in advance or something.

Sell the tank or use it for some non-vicious fish, cuz the tank can't hold the fish that you're looking for.


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah all the above!
I have a 60g for my 3 RBP's and i'll probably get some more later on so i'll need a bigger tank - otherwise fierce fighting can result!
Welcome to the mad and crazy world of P-Fury!!!


----------

